
Apple policy causing Adguard to discontinue iOS app - ballenf
https://adguard.com/en/blog/adguard-pro-discontinued/
======
happybuy
It has been clear for years that Apple only wants to support the native Safari
content blocking API for ad blockers on iOS.

If it has taken Adguard so long to realize this then it’s their issue, not
Apple’s.

------
tinus_hn
Cue the tiny violins. You’re not a vpn? You can’t use the vpn interface.

